# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Теперь материнские платы MSI X79 поддерживают новейшие процессоры Intel 22нм для сокета LGA2011

## Labs

Испытайте безграничную производительность процессоров нового поколения при помощи простого обновления БИОС.

Компания MSI, ведущий бренд в IT-индустрии, официально объявил о выходе новой BIOS, позволяющей платам на чипсете X79 поддерживать новейшие процессоры Intel 22 нм LGA2011 (кодовое имя: Ivy Bridge-E). Теперь пользователи могут легко почувствовать лучшую производительность новых процессоров 22 нм LGA2011 после обновления BIOS с официального веб-сайта MSI.

Компоненты Military Class III в системных платах MSI серии X79

В платах MSI серии X79 установлены компоненты Military Class III, что позволяет достичь высочайшего качества и стабильности. DrMOS II имеет двойной механизм защиты от перегрева. Это гарантирует максимальный срок службы компонентов даже при высоких внешних температурах и оверклокинге. В дополнение к этому серия плат MSI X79 оснащена эксклюзивной технологией Click BIOS II, обеспечивая тем самым высочайшую производительность при любых условиях. Sound Blaster Cinema, Multi-BIOS II, Control Center II, Super Charger и другие эксклюзивные технологии также дополняют платы на чипсете X79. Флагманская плата BIG BANG-XPOWER II оснащена 22-х фазным преобразователем напряжения и поддерживает технологии 4-way NVIDIA SLI и AMD CrossFire. Если вам нужна экстремальная производительность, серия плат MSI X79 – это лучший выбор!

Серия плат MSI на чипсете X79 с поддержкой процессоров Intel 22нм:

*Название модели*
*Версия BIOS*

BIG BANG-XPOWER II
E7737IMS.230

X79A-GD65 (8D)
E7760IMS.430

X79A-GD65
E7736IMS.230

X79A-GD45 Plus
E7760IMS.H30

X79A-GD45 (8D)
E7760IMS.C30

X79A-GD45
E7735IMS.230

X79MA-GD45
E7738IMS.330



Для получения дополнительной информации, пожалуйста, посетите официальный веб-сайт MSI: www.msi.com

----------

